# C&D Tuskegee Airman



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

So this was another tobacco included in my NPS trade with IndigoSmokes and I didn't see a thread for it (and only 2 reviews at tobaccoreviews) so I figured I would get some words out on this great new blend from C&D.

This was my first "medium" English and yeah.. Latakia and I are going to be friends for a long time if this keeps up. 

It rubbed out nice and easy to large pieces of tobacco that packed nice and easy. Lit perfectly and kept burning for a nice smooth smoke that was cool with no tongue bite what so ever. 

The flavor was just WOW... thick rich smoke and I want to say sour taste but that makes it sound bad.. this was just delicous. 

Would love to see an experienced reviewer try this out and put a better review together.. But hopefully this will help some one try it out... I already have 2 tins in the cellar of it now (4noggins is FAST, and really close to me 1 day USPS woot)
Mike


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

This has become my all day English. I think it is a very well balanced blend with the VAs, Perique, Turkish and Latakia all present, none dominant. Not for lovers of strong blends or latakia bombs, but a good mild-medium English in my book.


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

TA is as you describe it - I'm trying to separate it in my mindspace from Larry's Blend, Park Lane Old Church, Old Georgetown, Grant's No. 9131, Two Friends Deacon's Downfall and Seattle Evening. Tough work, but somebody's got to do it!

hp
les


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

I was a little disappointed by it. The tin aroma was wonderful and I might have built up the expectations based on that. I have to liken it to Bow-legged Bear in that it was a little too balanced for my taste. I like one of the tobaccos to stand out just a little with the others showing up in the background as you smoke.

Don't get me wrong, it was a decent smoke but I have lots more that I like better. Looks like this one is going to get some aging in the mason jar.


----------

